# Stephon Marbury's Interview: 4/20/06



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Check out the interview here:

link


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I watched the interview on T.V and I said to myself is starbury on crack? I dont even know what to make of his interview. Maybe it was his "let me save my sorry *** from getting traded speech."


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

So biased.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

is this the press conference one? i saw that on ESPNEWS and i wonder what he huffed that morning.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I watched the interview on T.V and I said to myself is starbury on crack? I dont even know what to make of his interview. *Maybe it was his "let me save my sorry *** from getting traded speech."*


Feeble attempt at it


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> is this the press conference one? i saw that on ESPNEWS and i wonder what he huffed that morning.


Yea the one where he was wearing shades.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

So Kitty what do u take of the interview? Was it a "dont let me dig myself any deeper of a hole with this organization and the fans" speech or what?


P.s Got to love the long speech titles :raised_ey


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> So Kitty what do u take of the interview? Was it a "dont let me dig myself any deeper of a hole with this organization and the fans" speech or what?
> 
> 
> P.s Got to love the long speech titles :raised_ey


Steph was being sarcastic the entire time. Especially when he said this was the best year of my life.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Steph was being sarcastic the entire time. Especially when he said this was the best year of my life.


Well hopfully well be able to sing goodbye to starbury in the off season. Well I really dont care if he goes or not there are others on the team that need to go well before him.

Sing it with me guys....NA- NA -NAAA- NAAAA HEY HEY HEY GOOOD BYYYYEEEE.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think at this point I may be the only NBA fan in the world who likes Stephon Marbury (perhaps excluding his friends and family).


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I think at this point I may be the only NBA fan in the world who likes Stephon Marbury (perhaps excluding his friends and family).


It's a lot easier to like a player when he's screwing up someone else's team, not yours. For example, I like Jerome James.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

WTChan said:


> It's a lot easier to like a player when he's screwing up someone else's team, not yours. For example, I like Jerome James.


I liked Steve Francis when he was on the Rockets. But then again, I didn't really think he was screwing up the team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He wasn't passing to Yao. They wanted him gone.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah him and mobley were taking alot more shots then yao...which wasnt really that necessary...

but steve was actually good back then....wtf happened to him


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

WTChan said:


> He wasn't passing to Yao.


That's what everyone says, but I think it's exaggerated. I honestly didn't see that much of a difference in how much Yao got the ball last season compared to the one before with Francis. Anyway, Mobley was as much to blame.

As for the distribution of shots: on a per-minute basis, Yao took the most, followed by Mo Taylor who was an absolute black hole (is he still like that?).

You can't blame the Rockets, though, for leaping at the McGrady opportunity.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

LB doesnt wanna trade Starbury. Francis is gone. Tru sing that gay *** song to "the franchise". ***** sucks now.


----------

